# Hybrid?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I read on a site once that peacocks are hybrids? Is that true?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

OB, dragonblood, golden, sunburst, and a few other peacocks are hybrids. Peacocks are easily hybridized. Peacocks as a whole are not hybrids.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

OB????

Are Ngara Flametail hybrids?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

OB stands for orange blotch. It is a mottled color pattern usually seen in mbuna. It is not a natural color morph for peacocks, or Haplochromides either.

Ngara flametail is a legitamate peacock, but that doesn't mean that someone isn't selling hybrids that look like Ngara.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

What hybrid makes up a sunburst peacock? I seen one today at a LFS and then I seen this post. Also, are strawberry peacocks hybrids or is it just another common name for a color morph of a German red/Rubescens?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well i found a previous post discussing the strawberry so that is answered.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

cater20155 said:


> Well i found a previous post discussing the strawberry so that is answered.


As I am sure you have found, hybrid as well. There is also doubt about the purity of Eurekas as well.

While this sounds like an awful lot of hybrids, there are a much larger number of pure peacocks that can be found in the profiles section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=3


----------

